# Domainproblem / Bekanntheit



## dobber812 (27. November 2008)

Hy,

ich habe eine kleines Problem mit einer Domain. Die Page unter der .DE Domain wurde lange nicht mehr geupdatet. Nun wollte ich von dem damaligen Service, der die Page verwaltet hat, die FTP Daten bekommen. Leider sind diese Domaingebühren mehr als abzocke... und so komm ich nicht an die Daten rann.

Alternativ habe ich eine .INFO Damin regestriert und die neue Page hochgeladen... natürlich wird diese .INFO seite noch nergendsgefunden, die .DE kommt dagegen bei den uchmaschienen an erster stelle...

Bin noch nicht solang in diesem Gebiet tätigt, was kann man den WIRKUNGVOLLES machen und wielang kann es dauern das die INFO Seite ebenso bekannt wird
dann könnte man sagen , dass die .DE seite gelöscht wird bzw. der Inhalt.

oder wie sollt man das angehen?
Grüße


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2008)

Eine de-Domain gibt es schon für ein Euro pro Monat. Das soll Abzocke sein?


----------



## Trane (27. November 2008)

also wenn du jetzt eine neue domain + ftp zugänge haben willst, schau ma bei http://domain-factory.de/  nach, die haben eigentlich gute Preise

MfG


----------



## dobber812 (27. November 2008)

sorry vll falsch erklärt....

der Name der Seite sol gleich bleiben, da es eine Vereinsseite ist habe ich nun statt .de  - .info genommen.

Die .de soll um die mehrere Hundert Euro kosten, Soweit ich das erkennen kann ist das abzocke...

habe die .info bereits bei UnitetDomains erworben... aber was meint ihr wie die chancen stehen, die .info seite so bekannt wie die .de seite zu machen? Und was man dafür machen muss, eine google anmeldung wird da wohl nicht reichen ?!... Keywords und Meta habe ich auch eingefügt... Aber wenn die suchenden weiterhin sofort auf die .de seite stoßen, wird die .info doch nie bekannt ?!

Besten Dank


----------



## Trane (27. November 2008)

Erstmal müssen natürlich alle Benutzer der .de seite wissen, dass es jetzt .info ist...
Dann natürlich auch noch die werbung dafür ändern und so...
und von der Zeit her...Ist es fast wie ein neustart...Kannst natürlich auch mit bannern und Links nachhelfen...
Viel Glück

MfG


----------



## dobber812 (27. November 2008)

ok danke, war mir nicht ganz sicher ob diese "banner-tausch" angebote im netz wirklich was bringen, aber dann werde ich das machen und die links weitergeben.

 Wir haben sehr viele anfragen von Leuten, die wir nicht über die neue Domain-Endung informieren können ... also das kontaktformular wird noch auf eine erreichbare email weitergleitet aber diese Robots der Suchmaschienen erhalten dann doch nur die info, das immernoch die .de seite besucht wird und diese wird immer an erster stelle stehen ?!....

ich werde den Inhalt der .de seite entfernen lassen, dann klappts vll auch mit den schmaschienen ...

Grüße


----------



## Trane (27. November 2008)

für banner würd ich aber nicht extra geld ausgeben...
Ich glaube das Google nach anzahl der Klicks im monat/Jahr geht, und nach dem google eigenem page-rank, also wird die .de seite nicht immer an erster stellen stehen, das wird sich ändern, sobald weniger/keine besucher auf die seite zugreifen...

MfG


----------



## dobber812 (27. November 2008)

Besten Dank, habt mir sehr geholfen.... bin auch für weitere Tipps offen 

Danke


----------



## schutzgeist (27. November 2008)

Wenn der alte Provider so mies ist, dann zieh doch die .de Domain ebenfalls zu United Domains um und kündige das alte Paket.


----------



## rethus (27. November 2008)

Ich bin selbst Hoster (xstable.de), verstehe aber nicht ganz was du jetzt meinst.

Wenn du die Domain zuvor schon besessen und betrieben hast, sollte dies deine sein (schau bei der denic.de mal nach, ob du dort als AdminC drin stehst).
Wenn es an dem ist, kannst du einfach von einem neuen Provider ein KK ausfüllen, und diesen dem alten Provider zukommen lassen.
Darin steht, dass er der Anfrage stattgeben soll... was er muss, wenn du als AdminC eingetragen bist.

Für den Fall, dass du hier davon sprichst, dass dir der Name kürzlich eingefallen ist, und die Domain schon von jemand anderes registriert wurde, und er diese nun verkaufen will...  pech gehabt... dann musst du die entweder kaufen (meist lassen die mit sich handeln), oder du wählst eine Abwandlung...

Also beispiel mit Bindestrich, oder mit sinvollen erweiterungen.

Vielleicht sagst du mal, um welche Domain es geht, da kann man dann ggf. mehr sagen... Ggf. kannst du mich auch einfach über mein Kontaktforumlar auf xstable.de erreichen, wenn du die Domain hier nicht posten willst.

PS: Wie Gumbo schon erwähnte, .de ab 0,99 EUR wenns wirlich nur um die normale registrierung geht, und nicht um einen ankauf.


----------



## dobber812 (27. November 2008)

also das ist ein wenig kompliziert... es gibt mehrer dieser vereine und alle domains wurden damals von einem "büro" verwaltet. Damals wurde diese domain für eine zeitlang gezahlt aber dann nicht mehr (wegen dem Preis)

Die damiligen "verwalter" werden mir wohl kaum nun die Domain schenken
kann höchstens drauf bestehen das der inhalt gelöcht wird...

Gruß


----------



## Carrear (27. November 2008)

Sorry, aber was ist das denn für ein komisches Domain Paket für mehrere Hundert Euro im Jahr? Habt ihr nen eigenen Server XD ? Also das würde ich doch mal anwaltlich prüfen lassen, denn nicht jeder Preis ist gleich rechtsverbindlich, nur weil mal vor zig Jahren ein Vertrag unterschrieben wurde. Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht warum du keinen Provider Wechsel anstrebst.


----------



## dobber812 (27. November 2008)

das ist wohl schon ewig her und war noch vor meiner zeit, als diese page damals online gegenagen ist. Wie gsagt mit den Domain-Rechten kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus.

soweit ich das nun mtbekommen habe wurde diese domain dann nicht mehr bezahlt wegen dem zu hohen preis, dann ist die domain doch rechtlich gesehen garnicht uns oder?
Gruß


----------

